# Rise and fall Civilizations at War Install problem



## asmp (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi,

I have the DVD version on one disc and during install I get the following two errors:

C:\Program Files\ Midway Games\ Rise and Fall\ Exception.dll'.
Access is denied
(0x5)

C:\Program Files\Midway Games\Rise and Fall\GrannySS.dll
Access is denied
(0.5)

Once this errors comes up I have three options - Abort- Retry - Ignore.

If I abort it ends the installation.
Retry does nothing.
Ingore lets the program complete the installation but when I launch another error message appears stating that the Exception.dll is missing.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

*Hello and welcome to TSF*

You can try to create fake files, simply go to the game's installation directory and make a .txt file, rename it exactly to the file needed (even from .txt to .dll) and it might be able to dupe the game.

Other then that, make sure your anti-virus and firewall is not blocking the game, make sure you have administrator privileges.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you installing from a bought retail DVD or a downloaded copy?

The 2 errors you're getting for those file names could be due to a pirate copy that has not been properly cracked.


----------



## asmp (Sep 4, 2010)

It is a bought copy with all the right numbers.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Are you logged in with admin rights?

Are Exception.dll and GrannySS.dll on the DVD?


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

In addition to koala`s post

If you can find the 2 files on the disc you could just ignore it on installation and copy the 2 files from the disc to the installation file then it should run just like a normal install.


----------



## asmp (Sep 4, 2010)

All the files are compressed by winzip which I don't have and even if I could get in there are thousands of files to look through. I must admit I don't think I am that confident about pasting files into a program anyway. 
There obviously is no easy answer to this so looks like I won't be playing this game any time soon.

Thanks for all your suggestions so far.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

7-zip is free and does the same job as WinZip. *http://www.7-zip.org*

Install the game, clicking Ignore for any files that give the error message. Then when it's finished installing, extract the 2 missing files from the DVD to a temporary folder using 7-zip. Sort in alphabetical order to make it easier to find the 2 dll files, and copy them into C:\Program Files\Midway Games\Rise and Fall


----------



## bwolfje (Jul 26, 2010)

hi asmp,

you dont feel confident about copying the files

you dont have to worry about it i had to do it to for a few games and the idea is the same

normally the setup will extract and copy the file to the folder but the only difference is that now you will do it yourself but the idea is exactly the same as the setup.

the setup only copys it automaticly and wont make any changes to the files so if you really would like to play the game then the best way is to just try it out.


----------

